# Mower Advice Needed!



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I currently use a Toro Timemaster for my palisades zoysia but am in the market for a riding mower to cut 15,000 sqft of grass on a lot I own adjacent to our home. I need a mower that will cut smoothly but also tow behind an cart full of dirt, mulch, rock, etc. My question is which brands do you all trust ( I'm considering a cub cadet xr1 42 or 46 inch) AND more importantly what horsepower mower do I need to buy to cut AND tow behind my gorilla cart full of heavy stuff? My budge is anywhere from $1,000-$1750. It seems the price goes up with horsepower but I have no idea how much horsepower I need. I'd really appreciate any help y'all can offer.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I would never buy another mower, most likely, that isn't a Wright stander. I got mine used for 3k. They're 8 grand new.

For 15k of grass Id spend a little more and get something commercial.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

thanks @SCGrassMan I'll look into the Wright mowers. I know the enthusiasts on this forum like the pro gear and I do as well, but mostly what this will cutting will be a large vacant lot and other non-premium areas with this mower. If I can get 10;years out of nice box store rider I'd be happy.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I would think you could push mow 15k pretty easy. Definitely not commercial rider territory lol. Get a nice used Deere. Not the box store Deere's but a GT or LX

Like this:
https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/nashville-john-deere-gt245/6831735404.html


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I would never buy another mower, most likely, that isn't a Wright stander. I got mine used for 3k. They're 8 grand new.
> 
> For 15k of grass Id spend a little more and get something commercial.


Man this is what I really wanted but I could not find one used or justify the new price to the wife. I ended up with a Bradley Stander I like it alot as well. Back to the question I have John Deere la115 and it will pull your towing attachments just fine. Cut quality is just okay Imo. Price is between 1700-2200 depending on the model.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> I would think you could push mow 15k pretty easy. Definitely not commercial rider territory lol. Get a nice used Deere. Not the box store Deere's but a GT or LX
> 
> Like this:
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/nashville-john-deere-gt245/6831735404.html


I'd consider JD to be commercial. The box store stuff is all stamped steel these days. My point was it's better to spend some $$$ on a used model that will last you for life and get a great cut.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I would never buy another mower, most likely, that isn't a Wright stander. I got mine used for 3k. They're 8 grand new.
> ...


I got really lucky - Guy was getting out of lawn maintenance.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > I would think you could push mow 15k pretty easy. Definitely not commercial rider territory lol. Get a nice used Deere. Not the box store Deere's but a GT or LX
> ...


I agree. On 15k though, a person would wear out a steering wheel before having to ever sharpen the blades. Any mower would last forever on that amount of grass


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's just it - the decks rust away before anything else breaks. It doesn't need to be big. Both of my commercial mowers are 36" cut width. But I know I can run over a tree root or smash into a wall, and it's the wall that's gonna break


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@SCGrassMan I'm sure you had the best intentions but suggesting a mower that typically cost more than triple his budget is crazy. I would love to drive a $70k F350 but my budget only allows a 5 year old Nissan Titan, see how that works.

My backyard is 15k and 5k in the front it sucks to push mow all of it. He's got a similar situation, 24k sqft total. Takes me around 1.5hrs just mowing with my reel and has to be done every 2-3 days. Anyone sayin just push mow it probably hasn't done it and definitely hasn't had to do it in 90°+ temps with 90% + humidity every couple of days. I wont be push mowing my back 15k this year. Also, you can't pull a garden cart full of dirt with a push mower.

Finding a used mower like the John Deere linked would be a good option but if you really want new I think the Cub Cadet is a good choice, as long as it still has the Tuff Torq K46 transmission in it. Don't buy anything with a General Transmission transmission in it. I had to replace the main pully in my Poulan Pro rider after a year and a half and it still doesn't work properly. There are some negative reviews about the Tuff Torq's but they are the most used transmission in riding mowers and I'm sure they are better than the GT transmissions. As for horse power I would suggest getting the most you can afford. Since it's not your main lawn I would imagine it may get overgrown at times. Thick grass can really bog down a motor so the more horse power the better. My rider has a B&S 20hp V-Twin, it will struggle a little if my Bermuda gets too tall between cuts. I've only had my rider 2 years and I'm looking to replace it already, whatever you buy don't buy anything made by Husquvarna especially not a Poulan Pro.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Cory said:


> @SCGrassMan I'm sure you had the best intentions but suggesting a mower that typically cost more than triple his budget is crazy. I would love to drive a $70k F350 but my budget only allows a 5 year old Nissan Titan, see how that works.


What I suggested was looking for a used commercial mower. More like saying find a used F350 for $30k, than spend $17K on a new Ford Ranger.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@SCGrassMan but it's still over budget. If someone only has so much to spend they usually can't just pull and extra $1k-$2k out of their pocket. You may be rolling in cash but not every one is.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Great advice everyone. This forum is filled with an incredible amount of knowledge! For the money I see @SCGrassMan 's point that a used more durable, commercial grade mower is gonna be a better long-term investment. I have been stalking facebook marketplace and craigslist and anything worth a hoot is selling before I can contact the seller which is why I was thinking of resorting to a club cadet. @Cory great tip on the tuff torq K46 transmission. There is zero chance I would have know to look for that. With summer approaching I need to get something pretty soon . 
Keep the comments coming. This is great research for my purchase.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Just keep in mind with used commercial equipment that there is usually a reason why they are selling. More often than not they are being sold for a mechanical reason. Hydros and motors are very expensive to replace and/or repair on commercial equipment so if they are nearing end of life or need an expensive repair people will dump them and buy a new mower. Also, generally speaking employees don't treat the equipment well, usually they beat the crap out of equipment because they don't own it. Buying a trashed mower that hasn't had its maintenance regularly can cost a fortune in repairs. I'm not saying to not buy used, just be cautious.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Is this something you all would recommend?

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/monroe-john-deere-x300-riding-mower/6833249310.html


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ortho-Doc said:


> Is this something you all would recommend?
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/monroe-john-deere-x300-riding-mower/6833249310.html


Yes the x-series is a good mower


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Cory said:


> My backyard is 15k and 5k in the front it sucks to push mow all of it. He's got a similar situation, 24k sqft total. Takes me around 1.5hrs just mowing with my reel and has to be done every 2-3 days. Anyone sayin just push mow it probably hasn't done it and definitely hasn't had to do it in 90°+ temps with 90% + humidity every couple of days. I wont be push mowing my back 15k this year. Also, you can't pull a garden cart full of dirt with a push mower.


You do realize I'm not talking walk mow 3x a week, right? Like once a week. 15k is literally 150'x100'. It wouldn't be great but it's definitely doable unless you are seriously out of shape or lazy. In that case a person should be walk mowing it.

Anyway, I pointed out walk mowing it was a way better option than buying a commercial mower for .25 acre. I realize he needs a tractor type to pull a cart and do other duties.

Any mower would be fine to mow that amount of grass. The Walmart mowers, Home Depot mowers, any would be fine.

The dealer sold John Deere, or Simplicity or something along those lines would be a lifetime mower on that sized area and would be way better than a Chinese Cub cadet or MTD


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Art_Vandelay Cub Cadets are made in Valley City, Ohio. They may source some parts that were made in China or somewhere else but so does John Deere.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Cory said:


> @Art_Vandelay Cub Cadets are made in Valley City, Ohio. They may source some parts that were made in China or somewhere else but so does John Deere.


I'm saying there is a big difference in a cub and a simplicity or nice Deere. One would be better off with a used good mower than a new cheap mower


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Cory said:


> Just keep in mind with used commercial equipment that there is usually a reason why they are selling. More often than not they are being sold for a mechanical reason. Hydros and motors are very expensive to replace and/or repair on commercial equipment so if they are nearing end of life or need an expensive repair people will dump them and buy a new mower. Also, generally speaking employees don't treat the equipment well, usually they beat the crap out of equipment because they don't own it. Buying a trashed mower that hasn't had its maintenance regularly can cost a fortune in repairs. I'm not saying to not buy used, just be cautious.


The flip side to this is most government and municipal entities and even some larger landscape companies get rid of their equipment at a certain number of hours or years. Whether they are fully depreciated or whatever. Most large companies budget equipment at a certain interval and get new ones every so many years. A lot of times they are maintained by the book and all the preventive maintenance is done like it's supposed to be. YMMV


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Art_Vandelay @Cory @SCGrassMan please take a look at this mower is you have time:

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/denver-john-deere-x300/6832751178.html

Do you think this is fair price? I hate to keep going to the well for your advise but you all clearly know more than I do about mowers. Thinking of offering closer to $1,850 but want your input.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @Art_Vandelay @Cory @SCGrassMan please take a look at this mower is you have time:
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/denver-john-deere-x300/6832751178.html
> 
> Do you think this is fair price? I hate to keep going to the well for your advise but you all clearly know more than I do about mowers. Thinking of offering closer to $1,850 but want your input.


That's a nice mower. My wife's grandfather has one just like it. I've used it, it's nice. 
New it is $3k plus tax

If you could get it for less than 2k, I don't think you'd go wrong with it as long as it checks out

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/lawn-tractors/x300-series/x330-lawn-tractor/


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

It's probably a good mower and doesn't have a lot of hours. It's got the same k46 transmission as the new 46" cub cadet xt1. http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/0/5/1057-john-deere-x300.html

I don't understand the box store comment. Home Depot and Lowe's order their mowers from the Deere dealers. You can buy the same models at a Deere dealer that the box stores sell. When you buy a new John Deere at the box stores then register the warranty it registers you with your local Deere dealer and that's where you have to take it for service. They're not special mowers made just for box stores.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Cory said:


> It's probably a good mower and doesn't have a lot of hours. It's got the same k46 transmission as the new 46" cub cadet xt1. http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/0/5/1057-john-deere-x300.html
> 
> I don't understand the box store comment. Home Depot and Lowe's order their mowers from the Deere dealers. You can buy the same models at a Deere dealer that the box stores sell. When you buy a new John Deere at the box stores then register the warranty it registers you with your local Deere dealer and that's where you have to take it for service. They're not special mowers made just for box stores.


You can buy the same mower from the dealer that you can from Home Depot or Lowes. It's made to compete with the cheap mowers that everyone was buying. John Deere wanted in that market too. So they contracted with MTD or whoever it is now to build a low cost, light weight mower. They are not made in the John Deere factory like the higher end mowers are. So now every homeowner can buy a John Deere but it's not the same as the others that cost $3-$6k. Those box store Deere's are built just like a Cub or Troy built or Craftsman


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

First two articles on the Googles

https://www.homeconstructionimprovement.com/should-you-buy-john-deere-mowers-at-box/

https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2015/05/nothing-runs-like-a-deere-you-buy-at-the-dealer/index.htm


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @Art_Vandelay @Cory @SCGrassMan please take a look at this mower is you have time:
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/denver-john-deere-x300/6832751178.html
> 
> Do you think this is fair price? I hate to keep going to the well for your advise but you all clearly know more than I do about mowers. Thinking of offering closer to $1,850 but want your input.


I don't know JD equipment to be honest


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Cub Cadet has $3k-$5k riders you can't buy in the box stores to. The difference is that even the cheapest rider that Cub Cadet does sell in box stores have the same transmission as the $3k x300 John Deere and in my opinion a better engine than the x300.

No one is contracted to make the e100 series, they are assembled at a John Deere factory in Greeneville, Tennessee, says so right on John Deere's website. I will agree that they may not be as good of quality as the more expensive models but thats why the more expensive models are more expensive. The difference between the e100 series and the others are the Briggs & Stratton engines and they have either a General Transmission or a cheaper Tuff Torq transmission's with the exception of the the e180, it has the Tuff Torq k46 Transmission. The transmissions gets better the higher the model with only the highest model having the Tuff Torq k46

I personally would buy the new Cub Cadet XT1 46" with the 22hp Kholer and Tuff Torq k46 Transmission over any used John Deere below the current x380 model.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

You get what you pay for. Buy a cheaper mower, get a cheaper mower. If you use a high end one, you'll see the difference.

I did see the cheap ones are built at John Deere so you got that point made. The better ones aren't made there.

Cub Cadet used to make high end riders before MTD bought them out. Now they are cheap. I bought one when I thought it didn't matter. My 1999 JD 345 has three times the hours and still runs and mows like new. I think it was around $6k new. The Cub is junk. It's slow, steering sucks, uncomfortable, loud, etc. it cuts ok though.

Edit to add: I looked at the Cub ST1. It's definitely not even in the same class as a 300 series Deere. Yes, the Cub would be fine on .3 smooth acres for many years but the JD would be soooo much better and last YEARS longer


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buy my S50XT!


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Gentlemen I appreciate all your input. I'm going to look at a used JD X300 tomorrow. Serviced twice per year at the local JD dealer. It's got some miles on it but the price and service record convinced me to consider the purchase. @SCGrassMan your mower looks great but not in the market for a Z-turn. Again, thanks for all the input. I've leaned a lot.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ortho-Doc said:


> Gentlemen I appreciate all your input. I'm going to look at a used JD X300 tomorrow. Serviced twice per year at the local JD dealer. It's got some miles on it but the price and service record convinced me to consider the purchase. @SCGrassMan your mower looks great but not in the market for a Z-turn. Again, thanks for all the input. I've leaned a lot.


Awesome. Good luck. You'll like the mower


----------

